# lbb091919's 2022 Journal & Bewitched Year 1



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Hello all, back again for 2022 coming off the low-cut Bewitched reno in the front last fall.

We had a few heavy snow storms and a lot of foot traffic over the winter but the Bewitched is looking good and I think the spring temps are finally here to stay. I've spent the last couple weeks planning my apps for the year, straightening up the garage, and tuning up the mowers (Oil/air filter change, sharpening blades, backlapping, etc).

We had our second child in December so my goals for this year are to keep up with the front as much as possible with the understanding that there are more important things than grass!

Here is how we capped off 2021

November 18


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Woke up the 220SL on Monday. Both traction chains were very loose so I set them to spec and cleaned up the excess grease. Changed the oil, checked the filter, set reel to bedknife, backlapped, and re-greased. Gonna start off the season with a 3/4" HOC.





I also installed a mini tach/hour meter to try to keep a consistent ground speed and log hours.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Today I was finally able to clean up all the concrete edges from the reno. There was some overflow of dirt that had grass growing on it and left over seed blanket material. I started off using my basically-non-running Troy-Bilt edger but eventually exchanged it for a freshly sharpened half moon edger which worked much better.

Also took advantage of the rain we just had and collected my soil samples to send off to Waypoint.

Last but not least, I turned on the irrigation and tested each zone. I planned on auditing the system and spraying Prodiamine, Bifen, Cyzmic CS and Nyguard IGR but it was way too windy. I'll hopefully be able to get to that tomorrow. I still need to run a clean up pass with the rotary before busting out the 220SL.

Some pics of the cleaned up edges and green-up so far.


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking good man! Seems like you're prepped for a great season. Excited to see how it looks once the flush happens. Congrats on the kid!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Prodiamine down today at .138oz/M. Mixed 1oz/M Bifen. Watered in immediately while also setting my heads and auditing each zone.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Catching up on journals. Nice work on the reno. If that 11/18 pic is any indication, this will be looking immaculate in about a month. If I recall last year, there was a dramatic green up on my reno around mid-April.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

bf7 said:


> Catching up on journals. Nice work on the reno. If that 11/18 pic is any indication, this will be looking immaculate in about a month. If I recall last year, there was a dramatic green up on my reno around mid-April.


Thanks man, it's definitely anxious times right now playing the waiting game. The footprints have disappeared so I know it's doing something!

I actually just read through your 2021 journal earlier today for some reference on the first full year post-reno. Your journals are always a big help.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Glad to hear that sir. I keep going back to the prior journal as well. It's fun to compare when things happen (first pre-em, final winterizer, etc) year over year. In my case, the events tend to land within the same 1-3 day range naturally.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Things were finally dry enough to get in my first mow of the year. Set the Honda to 1 1/8" and bagged everything up. Finished it off with a double cut at 3/4" with the 220SL.

I like where everything is at but there are definitely some areas that need more filling in this spring. I need to go out with the metal detector to find all the blanket stakes before I destroy my reel and the beds need an edge too.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That looks great! Bet it felt great to get out there. You spoon feeding N the next 2 months? It will fill in in no time.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jskierko said:


> That looks great! Bet it felt great to get out there. You spoon feeding N the next 2 months? It will fill in in no time.


Thanks and congrats on the LOTM nomination. Just a matter of time my man. It did feel great but definitely rusty on the lines.

I'm doing weekly 0.25lb N of urea through May if I can keep up with it. Nice it only takes me 10 minutes with a hand spreader so it's wife/kid approved haha


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Looks fantastic already when that nitrogen kicks in and grass maturity it's going to be a showcase lawn


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Dannnggg. Starting the season out right!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Took advantage of the free evening and got a mow in. Really liking how the Bewitched looks at 3/4" if I can keep up with the mowing. The side yards are growing way faster than everything else and I'm taking off more than I'd prefer.

Twilight shots ftw


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks like velvet.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Double cut at 3/4" today and mixed in the verticals. I've been burning in the horizontals but I decided to checker it today. Then 0.25lb/1k N of Urea. It's still taking its time waking up in some areas but the forecast is looking great for the next two weeks. I will work in the PGR and Feature at some point when things are really moving.


----------



## cpolette1321 (Sep 15, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> Double cut at 3/4" today and mixed in the verticals. I've been burning in the horizontals but I decided to checker it today. Then 0.25lb/1k N of Urea. It's still taking its time waking up in some areas but the forecast is looking great for the next two weeks. I will work in the PGR and Feature at some point when things are really moving.


Looking good! It's looking like the warmer temperatures are finally here to stay, so hopefully the rain helps things pop.

We appear to be on similar plans currently, so I'll be following along to see how things progress for you this season!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Picked up some power rotary scissors from a member on here and decided to retrofit my SRM-225 to a PAS-225. Check it out here:

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35311



I have been scouring the reno and hand pulling Poa A and T. I think these are leftovers from the junk sod that the builder put in. Luckily, most have been relatively young plants so hopefully I got the triv before it matures. It's a little frustrating after spending so much time on the reno but it happens and I'll deal. Considering a 4oz/A tenacity app just to see what I'm actually up against.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

4/25: Sprayed Bifen at 1oz/M in the backyard with some 2,4-D and Triclopyr mixed in. What was once a decent looking northern mix is now turning into a cabbage patch. I hardly have enough time to manage the Bewitched so it's taking priority for now.

I wanted to hit the front with Bifen too but I like to water it in immediately and my foliar Urea/Feature app took precedence.

I've only ever applied Urea as a granular with a hand spreader. I've really started to notice some splotchyness so I sprayed this time and will probably end up doing that from now on. I picked up some Citric Acid and a pH tester for the iron apps. It took one tsp to drop 2G of water from ~7 to ~3.

The weather has really picked up this week and the Bewitched is soaking it up. I last mowed on 4/19 and some areas were nearly 2" long. This evening I raised the HOC to 7/8" and double cut. This is the latest I've ever mowed and it was very therapeutic.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Some pics of yesterdays mow


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Some pics of yesterdays mow


That Lawn is very calming to traffic. =)


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Looks great man. Love the late night mow. Making good use of that headlight.

Spraying the urea really takes everything to the next level. I bet you'll stick with that method.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> That Lawn is very calming to traffic. =)


Man, I'd do anything to get rid of that sign. It's such an eyesore and does absolutely nothing.



bf7 said:


> Looks great man. Love the late night mow. Making good use of that headlight.
> 
> Spraying the urea really takes everything to the next level. I bet you'll stick with that method.


Not gonna lie, felt like I was mowing on the golf course at dawn :lol:

I think the good weather has played a factor but the response from the spray has been noticeably better. I just wish spraying took the same amount of time as the hand spreader.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

bf7 said:


> Looks great man. Love the late night mow. Making good use of that headlight.
> 
> Spraying the urea really takes everything to the next level. I bet you'll stick with that method.


I haven't sprayed urea yet myself. Looking to give that a try this year.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

We've had just over 3" of rain in the last 4 days with more on the way tomorrow. DS model has been on the rise and may hit 30% tomorrow.

I even spotted a few small areas with some DS lesions so I went out and sprayed 1oz/M of Propi and 0.2lb N urea. Unfortunately I don't have a catcher for the 220SL so I'm stuck returning clippings until I buck up or find a used one.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Double cut this morning at 7/8" and finally cleaned up everything else with the rotary scissors. Life has been busy and I hadn't mowed since 5/1 so it was a bit out of control. I dropped the rotary brush from 3/4" to 1/2" but didn't notice much of a difference, probably because it was so long. I desperately need to get PGR down and it's due for another app of Feature.

If time permits, I want to start supplementary manual mows on the sides in between regular mowing because I'm still taking way too much off and I can tell it's starting to effect the plant health.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Double cut this morning at 7/8" and finally cleaned up everything else with the rotary scissors. Life has been busy and I hadn't mowed since 5/1 so it was a bit out of control. I dropped the rotary brush from 3/4" to 1/2" but didn't notice much of a difference, probably because it was so long. I desperately need to get PGR down and it's due for another app of Feature.
> 
> If time permits, I want to start supplementary manual mows on the sides in between regular mowing because I'm still taking way too much off and I can tell it's starting to effect the plant health.


does the 220sl front brush spin from the engine/transmission, or is it a passive brush that just spins because of forward momentum? I'm assuming the former, otherwise the brush would be spinning in the wrong direction to kick up stuff into the catch/box.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> does the 220sl front brush spin from the engine/transmission, or is it a passive brush that just spins because of forward momentum? I'm assuming the former, otherwise the brush would be spinning in the wrong direction to kick up stuff into the catch/box.


The front brush spins from a series of gears connected to the reel so I guess you could consider it "active" and not "passive"

It spins clockwise (opposite of reel rotation) so it's lifting the grass up while also throwing debris out ahead of the mower. It usually chucks pieces of mulch or leaves a good 5 feet forward.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > does the 220sl front brush spin from the engine/transmission, or is it a passive brush that just spins because of forward momentum? I'm assuming the former, otherwise the brush would be spinning in the wrong direction to kick up stuff into the catch/box.
> ...


And you don't have a catch/bag/box on yours do you?

When you say clockwise, are you looking at the driverside (2 in my photo below)of the roller or passenger side(1 in my photo below)? I assume from side 2 its clockwise so it raises the grass up and kicks up sticks/mulch ahead of the unit. If it was spinning the other way, it would be stuffing things under the mower. Its much easier to understand it when you see it in person, just clarifying before I may start my journey looking for a unit like this. I think with all my trees, having a a machine that can kick up acorns/sticks with a brush like yours is a must. Otherwise I'd have to backpack blow it every time before I mowed it. Also i'm a big JD fan.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> And you don't have a catch/bag/box on yours do you?
> 
> When you say clockwise, are you looking at the driverside (2 in my photo below)of the roller or passenger side(1 in my photo below)? I assume from side 2 its clockwise so it raises the grass up and kicks up sticks/mulch ahead of the unit. If it was spinning the other way, it would be stuffing things under the mower. (its much easier to understand it when you see it in person).


I dont have a catcher because I am broke haha

I shouldn't have used CW/CCW because it depends on which way you look at it lol

Here, this should help...


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Not intending to hijack your thread @lbb091919 (obviously), but i thought this might be helpful for people following along. I can take this post down if you want.

For anybody following along OP has a JD220sl that has an extra brush behind the front roller. This excerpt is from the current JD 220sl site, (it may be different, but probably similar.

https://www.deere.com/en/mowers/walk-greens-mowers/220-sl-precisioncut-mower/
"Optional brushes help stand the grass up for a cleaner cut and improved striping appearance
Brushes options
There are several options for brushes that can be utilized to improve the look and health of your greens.


Brushes will be best used when the desire is to stand the grass plant up vertical prior to cutting by the reel and to increase the appearance of the mower stripe on the green.

The brush will not remove or slice plant material like the blades of our Greens Tender Conditioner (GTC). Therefore, the use of both attachments may be the best combination, depending on the greens and turf type.

Out-front push brush
#
The out-front push brush is the perfect option to those customers who want to brush their greens to help the grass stand up prior to cutting, while keeping the front and rear drum in the closest set-up for ground following.

The brush can be adjusted to increase or decrease contact with the green and also the angle of the brush. This can help with the changing conditions on the green during the growing season. The brush also contains more bristles that enable the brush to make more grass stand up across the entire mowing width of the machines. When the brush is not in use, it is easily moved into a raised position to allow mowing without using the brush.

Standard rotary brush
#
The standard brush has an exclusive helix design for mounting the bristles, similar to the blades of a reel in the cutting unit. This helix pattern of the bristles creates a more consistent turf engagement across the cutting width of the reel than straight-rowed brushes. The helix design improves the ability of the brush to stand up the grass plant without having to increase brush depth, while promoting improved striping and quality. The standard brush, with fewer bristles, will be less aggressive then the dense turf (DT) brush. The standard brush is for cool-season grasses, but can also be used in warm-season turf varieties.

Rotary DT brush
Closeup view of Rotary DT brush
Closeup view of Rotary DT brush
Exclusive helix bristle-mounting design maximizes turf engagement and ability to stand the grass plant up for cutting. Benefits include improved ball roll, reduced lateral growth, and increased striping for excellent after-cut appearance.

The (DT) brush increases the bristle count compared to the standard brush, making it more aggressive and ideal for dense-turf varieties of warm-season grasses. The helix pattern of the bristles creates a more consistent turf engagement across the cutting width of the reel than straight-rowed brushes. The helix design improves the ability of the brush to stand up the grass plant without having to increase brush depth, while promoting improved striping and consistent cut quality."

Additionally, all rotary brushes use our gear-driven, counter-rotating drive system. The counter-rotating of the brush improves the performance of the brush by rotating the brush in the opposite direction of travel, increasing the ability of the brush to stand up grass for cutting. This system can be turned on/off as well as raised and lowered, so you can easily choose how and when to use the brush. The counter-rotating system has been used by John Deere for over 20 years and is proven to help produce championship cut quality on some of the best courses on earth.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > And you don't have a catch/bag/box on yours do you?
> ...


Its all good. That photo is great! Is your brush the standard rotary brush? That GTC Greens Tender Conditioner looks like its a mini verticutter.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> Its all good. That photo is great! Is your brush the standard rotary brush? That GTC Greens Tender Conditioner looks like its a mini verticutter.


Mine is the Rotary DT Brush. The GTC is just that, a mini verticutter for cutting stolons of warm season grasses to promote lateral growth/spreading.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Its all good. That photo is great! Is your brush the standard rotary brush? That GTC Greens Tender Conditioner looks like its a mini verticutter.
> ...


The rhizomes for KBG are under the soil, right? So in order to cut those, you need a true verticutter? Do many people on this board do that with their KBG?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes, under the soil. I'm not well versed on how all that works and who's doing it since I'm kinda new to KBG.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looking reely nice... Just wait until fall... (not to wish the summer away)


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Stuofsci02 said:


> Looking reely nice... Just wait until fall... (not to wish the summer away)


Thanks! I'm anxious to see how things progress this fall. Your reno is looking mint already


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

lbb091919 said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > Looking reely nice... Just wait until fall... (not to wish the summer away)
> ...


Looks good from 50Ft. still needs to fill in up close


----------



## gregonfire (Sep 18, 2017)

Looking fantastic man, nice density. Keep up the great work.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

DS model has been above 30% for nearly a week and expected to reach 50% by this weekend. I sprayed 1oz/M Propi on 5/5 with some Urea too.

Things aren't looking so hot in the front at the moment. Wondering if anyone can help confirm this is DS. I'm noticing an abundance of toasted seed heads too. Is this normal?

Do I need to just wait it out until I can treat again with Propi? Since it was the curative rate, can I treat before the 28 day mark? I have Azoxy on hand that I'm considering applying to help with anything else that might pop up.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I'd be worried about overregulation if putting down more propi at the high rate. It could make it more difficult for the turf to grow out of whatever you're dealing with here.

If you can your hands on a Group 1 fungicide, I'd put that down heavy. I think they do well on dollar spot and won't inhibit growth. Plus you'd be throwing in a different MOA as a bonus.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Close up looks like DS. I consider 1oz propi as preventative and 2oz as curative for DS.

Hit it with 2oz at the 14 day mark but push weekly N to help it grow out of this quicker. Irrigate in early AM if/when needed.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Breezy and 72 I just had to mow. It's recovering nicely from the DS damage. Also sprayed my monthly Bifen over the entire yard.

I want the add that the rotary scissors are, hands down, my favorite tool to use now. The cut is so clean and edging along the concrete is not only way easier, but looks 10 times better than a string head. They are an absolute must-have.









No N for ten days but I picked up a bag of 25-0-10 MESA that I'm excited to try out.


----------



## CaffeinatedLawnCare (Apr 2, 2021)

Looking awesome! Glad to see this recovering nicely.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Breezy and 72 I just had to mow. It's recovering nicely from the DS damage. Also sprayed my monthly Bifen over the entire yard.


Is that the bifen to treat for ants? Without checking my notes, I thought I have two bifen products,one for ants, another for....... Can't remember.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Great recovery! What's the hoc?

PRS are a MUST.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

I just realized I never took any similar pics of the DS stuff for comparison of before/after. Take my word for it!

HOC is still at 7/8". I raised it up about a month ago and I've been keeping it up because of the recent disease pressure. I'm a fan of 3/4" and may work it back down soon though.


----------



## rhart (May 7, 2020)

Very nice all the way around!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> Is that the bifen to treat for ants? Without checking my notes, I thought I have two bifen products,one for ants, another for....... Can't remember.


It's just the standard Bifen IT. I'm really targeting spiders, mosquitoes, roaches, and springtails. Ants are on the list but we dont have any issues with them.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

First season using Country Club (different product than yours) from Lebanon and I like the early results. I think you'll like it.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the bifen to treat for ants? Without checking my notes, I thought I have two bifen products,one for ants, another for....... Can't remember.
> ...


Ahh, yeah I checked my notes, I had tried bifen IT and also the LP which I think is the same thing just in granular form. 


JerseyGreens said:


> First season using Country Club (different product than yours) from Lebanon and I like the early results. I think you'll like it.


Can you post a link to that product? I'm finding all sorts of results when googling. But I can't find an insecticide named country club, only a fertilizer by Lebanon named the same.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

@steffen707 - the country club lineup is golf grade fert from Lebanon. I don't believe they make an insecticide in this lineup.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Life's been busy so not much doing in the lawn lately but on 5/19 I sprayed:

0.15oz/M T-Nex
2oz/M Propi
0.38oz/M Azoxy
2oz/M Feature

Then followed that up with 2.5lb/M of MESA 25-0-10. This was my first PGR app of the season at half rate and, in addition to GDD tracking, I'm also going to log my clipping yields each mow to have a little more data for the effects of the PGR. Next app will be at 267 GDD which should be around next weekend.

In other news, disease pressure has been relentless this month and I'm really regretting not starting a preventive program earlier this year. Overall, the turf is not looking so hot at the moment and I'm hoping to just ride it out. The Bewitched is really struggling in my shaded right side yard that never dries out. Luckily it's isolated from the main yard. While out scouting for dog poop in the cabbage patch backyard this morning I came across a handful of mycelium patches with what looks to be dollar spot. The backyard gets nothing but fertilizer and mowings. It will get reno'd one day.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> It will get reno'd one day this year.


Fixed it for you. You're welcome!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tnex + propi is a bad idea.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

g-man said:


> Tnex + propi is a bad idea.


I understand propi can have PGR effects. I've read some articles about the use of fungicides in combination with PGRs on creeping bentgrass greens to actually reduce the severity of dollar spot. The results of the studies weren't exactly glowing and I obviously didn't apply expecting miracles. But I saw nothing catastrophic, unless I'm mistaken comparing kentucky bluegrass to creeping bent.

Life is busy and, while I'd love to be able to mow three times a week, I felt that starting PGR was needed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Propi + PGR causes some phototoxity + it extended the PGR effect. I had yellow ugly looking grass not growing when I did both.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

g-man said:


> Propi + PGR causes some phototoxity + it extended the PGR effect. I had yellow ugly looking grass not growing when I did both.


+1. I'll try to dig up some pics of when I did this. I think I applied within 1 day of each other and man did it look fugly.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

This happened to me in July last year. I think I did a high rate of PPZ and moderate rate of T-Nex like a week apart. Still got burned.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

@bf7 Thanks for the reference. That's exactly what mine was looking like, leaf blades and all. Lesson learned and thankfully it's recovered because it was looking dingy for about a week. GDD today is 228.

Switched it up to diagonals for the last two mows. Still at 7/8" but tempted to bring it back down to 3/4".

Some much needed rain in the forecast this evening right on time because I was due to water tomorrow morning.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

So for all the guys using PGR and have a preventative fungal rotation, what do you use if propi is not recommended? I know there is Azoxy, but do you change it up?


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> So for all the guys using PGR and have a preventative fungal rotation, what do you use if propi is not recommended? I know there is Azoxy, but do you change it up?


To clarify, I'll still use propi while under regulation with T-Nex. But I'll be very careful and selective with it. Meaning - low rates (should be fine for prevention), never mixed in the same tank, at least 1 gallon/k carrier volume, and only applied early morning / late evening.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Mowed this afternoon. Then sprayed the following in the evening:

T-Nex at 0.2oz/M
Feature at 2oz/M
Urea at 0.2lb N/M

Last mow was 6 days ago and clipping length today was about 5/8". I'm being very cautious with the PGR and upped the rate a whopping 0.05oz. I'm hoping to work it up to 0.3oz next app.

ET deficit reached 0.53" today and I spotted some drought stress near the concrete so irrigation will fire tomorrow morning. I'm still watering at 90% ref ET when it reaches 0.5"


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Looks fantastic. I'm in the same boat with the fungicide and pgr issues. I went low rates on both in the same tank and that seemed okay. Next year I think I'll switch to myclobutanil and see if that is any easier on the grass with tnex.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

Wile said:


> Looks fantastic. I'm in the same boat with the fungicide and pgr issues. I went low rates on both in the same tank and that seemed okay. Next year I think I'll switch to myclobutanil and see if that is any easier on the grass with tnex.


This stuff? 
https://www.domyown.com/myclobutanil-20ew-to-fungicide-p-16654.html?gclid=Cj0KCQjwqPGUBhDwARIsANNwjV464X05CxDGF5HtmJHWjVuJc7Ada27HEUBEOqJZz0hhvT_KfcnrRBsaAgXMEALw_wcB


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> Wile said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic. I'm in the same boat with the fungicide and pgr issues. I went low rates on both in the same tank and that seemed okay. Next year I think I'll switch to myclobutanil and see if that is any easier on the grass with tnex.
> ...


Yeah that should do it.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

We're in survival mode now. ET's have been sky high and I was on vacation last week. I was able to mow the night before we left and PGR was down for a week so I didn't come back to a jungle.

There's some general heat stress in spots, especially near the concrete and I think either DS damage or poa a dying off but everything looking good all things considered.

On 6/18 I sprayed:

T-Nex at 0.25oz/M ($0.59)
Feature at 2oz/M ($1.58)
Azoxy at 0.38oz/M ($1.32)
Urea at 0.15lb N/M ($0.45)

Total app cost = $3.94

Mowed yesterday at 7/8". Clipping length was about 3/4".

I'm due for another 3 month app of Prodiamine so hopefully can get that down soon.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> On 6/18 I sprayed:
> 
> T-Nex at 0.25oz/M ($0.59)
> Feature at 2oz/M ($1.58)
> ...


How big of an area did you treat? That azoxy seems cheap. Think my cost is like $5-6 per ounce on that. Everything is looking good though :thumbup:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jskierko said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> > On 6/18 I sprayed:
> ...


Thanks!

1850 sq ft and I picked up a 32oz bottle on a member split here for $60.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> jskierko said:
> 
> 
> > lbb091919 said:
> ...


Damn! I bought a 16oz bottle of Azoxy for $103. At 0.77oz/k I can only get 2 applications out of it. $51.50 per application....... Shoot, maybe I applied double what I should have. Are you doing 14 or 28 day interval?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

@steffen707 0.77oz is the curative rate. I'm doing a 28 day interval with preventive rate of 0.38oz


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> @steffen707 0.77oz is the curative rate. I'm doing a 28 day interval with preventive rate of 0.38oz


Whewww, looked back at my notes, I had only done 0.38oz/k as well for my preventative.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Last update I was seeing some drought stress and DS damage but unfortunately I could not roll out Propi because I was spraying PGR. Up until this heat wave, I was watering 90% ET when each zone's deficit reaches 0.5" but some areas just aren't getting enough. I have been playing around with my ET percentages (increasing to 100% and even 110%). I even broke the cardinal rule for a few days and watered every morning whatever the previous day's ET was. Time will tell on my experiments but, for now, the drought stress has subsided.

On 6/25 I sprayed 0.138oz/M Prodiamine (3 month app, $0.25) and mixed in my monthly 1oz rate of Bifen ($0.81). Total app cost a whopping $1.06. Watered this in right away and mother nature proceeded to drop 0.87" of rain throughout the next day. We've had 2.4" of rain this June compared to last June where we had 10.8" with the same 0.19 average ET. Crazy.

DS pressure has been trending down the last few days but is forecast to reach 60% by July 4th. PGR is due tomorrow but I'm still seeing DS developing and have been finding some mycelium in the mornings. Last time the DS model got this high, things exploded. I'm not messing around this time and decided that I'd rather let it come out of regulation and treat the current DS while also being proactive for the upcoming pressure spike. So, this morning I went out with a foliar 2oz rate of Propi ($5.52).

I really like the effects of PGR and love the benefits it provides, but moving forward I think I'm going to give it a rest after the spring flush and let the grass do its thing during the summer. The heat stunts the growth enough where I can keep up with the mowing and I prefer to be focusing on disease pressure during this time. Granted, I'm coming off a fall reno and was pushing the N this spring so I know I'm more susceptible to disease than normal. I will probably take it easy on the N next spring and use the fall seasons to push it.

Nothing doing for the next month other than mowing and monitoring.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I like your thinking. I was considering shutting off regulation as well. I might use your journal as a guinea pig before pulling the trigger 

I may have overdone the spring N. For whatever reason (weather, I guess), I'm struggling much more with disease and drought vs the year following reno.

To your point, the downside to PGR seems to outweigh the benefit at the moment. What a luxury to be able to dump propi on the lawn at will.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

bf7 said:


> I like your thinking. I was considering shutting off regulation as well. I might use your journal as a guinea pig before pulling the trigger
> 
> I may have overdone the spring N. For whatever reason (weather, I guess), I'm struggling much more with disease and drought vs the year following reno.
> 
> To your point, the downside to PGR seems to outweigh the benefit at the moment. What a luxury to be able to dump propi on the lawn at will.


Happy to be a guinea pig lol

I often operate with the mentality that if it all blows up on me, it can always be reno'd again!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

It's just grass!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

@bf7 and @lbb091919 , your attitudes are so nice when it comes to bad news, or unsightly issues in the lawn.
i'm slowly migrating my mindset that way, but not there yet. :?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> @bf7 and @lbb091919 , your attitudes are so nice when it comes to bad news, or unsightly issues in the lawn.
> i'm slowly migrating my mindset that way, but not there yet. :?


Honestly, I think the abuse/neglect that my backyard gets is the reason I don't sweat things too much. It's taught me how tough grass can be and, at the end of the day (short of applying that tree killer chemical that Connor Ward put down), whatever it is can always be fixed.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > @bf7 and @lbb091919 , your attitudes are so nice when it comes to bad news, or unsightly issues in the lawn.
> ...


Yeah Conner is having a hard time with that chemical on his lawn. 
Perhaps this fall I'll see the spreading of my kbg, but so far from thaw until now, haven't seen it spread much. Seems to have filled in nicely, but not really spread. My wife is making me wait until fall 2023 for the next renovation, can't wait until it's all done.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Had a nice evening mow on Friday. It was a little too long that even after a double cut there were a lot of stragglers. It's been just over 3 weeks since PGR and I'm liking the growth rate even with the high heat.

Friday's mow


Since I wasn't satisfied with the last cut, I cleaned it up with the rotary yesterday and took some pics of what I believe is DS (top middle/right) and summer patch everywhere else. This all began to flare up while I was on vacation and not protected with any preventive fungicides. I've been doing my best to keep it in check but it's not pretty.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

The side yards of my neighborhood are roughly 12 feet wide. They only get a little direct sun throughout the day and not much breeze. I've known since day 1 that the area under the A/C units wouldn't survive and the plan is to make that a flower bed anyway. But, this summer I've watched as my Bewitched slowly succumbed to ideal disease conditions throughout most of the right side yard. Even pre-reno, this section was always "swampy" and even during the driest of conditions would grow moss and a black substance on the surface of the soil. Right now, the grass plants on the property line are so damaged/underdeveloped they just pull out of the ground with hardly any roots at all.

The last two months have been a crash course in disease management. One of the most significant concepts I've learned along the way is air movement. This method is used by most golf courses on greens when disease pressure is high.

So last week I ordered an outdoor fan and installed it on Sunday. It's an 18" fan rated for roughly 4500cfm. On the highest setting, I can feel the air 40 feet up the hill and it's no louder than the A/C units. I've had it running for 3 days now and I've already noticed the moss and black stuff disappearing. Time will tell on how much of an effect it actually has on the health of the grass but it can't hurt. I don't plan on plugging any of these areas and will let the KBG spread on its own if it can.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Cool fan. Agree on the growth rate without PGR. I'm back to mowing every other day with significant clippings. But the lawn has darkened up quite a bit and fungus is grown out. Happy with the decision.

I'm finding PGR is very useful to me in May/early June. But in the dog days of summer, not so much.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Great idea with the fan! GCs use them to move air across their greens for the same reason, and they work well.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Chris LI said:


> Great idea with the fan! GCs use them to move air across their greens for the same reason, and they work well.


Thanks. That's exactly what I was going for. Most articles I read stated that, aside from good cultural practices, air movement is the best method for disease prevention.


----------



## cpolette1321 (Sep 15, 2020)

I have a similar area between my house and my neighbor's house. Luckily, I get good air movement since it's only about 6 feet wide, but similar story as you with lack of sunlight, so it doesn't see much growth. It's a good area for experimenting though!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Quick update as life has been busy. Basically just riding out the storm until the cooler weather hits. We did finally get some rain to the tune of 10 INCHES IN ONE DAY :shock: back on July 26. I also finally found a grass catcher for the 220SL and didn't have to pay retail (shoutout to the JD greensmower FB group).

I think I have prevailed over the summer patch and dollar spot from getting worse so there's that. However, the DS model is predicting an all-time high of 79.9% coming up in the next few days. :bd:

Still lots of repairing to do in the fall, but as the pictures show, there are still live plants to do the work. I am planning on starting the N blitz at the end of this month. I bought a pro plugger just in case, but I think I may just let the KBG do its thing and document the spread. I have to keep reminding myself that this thing is still less than a year old, there's always going to be loss. But, I have learned so much this summer about disease and overall plant/root health in general. I feel pretty good going into next year.

Feature, AS, and Propi going down this weekend.

From July 25 the extent of the fungus damage.



I accidentally on purpose let it grow out to about 2". I bagged it on July 30 with the rotary at 1.125" and then followed it up with the JD at 1". I'm going to keep it at 1" until temps go down.





The state of the worst spots as of yesterday. I think they should fill back in by the end of the year.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Wow, 79% and 10" of water! I thought mine was bad at around 45%. Your yard still looks fantastic though. A couple weeks and I bet everything starts to fill back in. What rates are you using for your blitz?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wile said:


> Wow, 79% and 10" of water! I thought mine was bad at around 45%. Your yard still looks fantastic though. A couple weeks and I bet everything starts to fill back in. What rates are you using for your blitz?


I'm gonna try a weekly 0.5lb N with AS.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

Daaaannnnnggg. Get it! Gonna light it up like 4th of July!


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wile said:


> Daaaannnnnggg. Get it! Gonna light it up like 4th of July!


Ha I hope so. I need these roots to develop because I cannot take another summer of this!

Yesterday evening I went out with:

2oz/ksqft Feature
0.2lb N/ksqft Ammonium Sulfate
1oz/ksqft Propiconazole

Will water in the morning.

Meanwhile, I changed out the fuel tank on the Deere. It had this white off-brand tank that stuck out like a sore thumb. I picked up a genuine Honda one from eBay to match the OEM JD tanks (minus the tall cap).



I also found this mug at HomeGoods a while back. My wife insisted we buy it lol


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

You're really color coordinated; black for the tank and green for the Bewitched mug! :thumbup:


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Wile said:
> 
> 
> > Daaaannnnnggg. Get it! Gonna light it up like 4th of July!
> ...


Nice! It's the little things. I geek out on that stuff lol.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

How difficult was the new tank install? I agree the black looks much cleaner.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

bf7 said:


> How difficult was the new tank install? I agree the black looks much cleaner.


Not hard at all. Two nuts in the front and a bolt in the back that is also holding the throttle cable/linkages. Take those out, disconnect the fuel line from the carb, and she's out.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Nice, the JD is a great machine. No offense to the Toro folks but I can't imagine how it could be any better lol


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I've neglected reading up on people's journals for a month or so, just been so busy myself. I had no idea that air movement was so important. I have a white picket fence between a neighbor's yard and mine, and I get a decent amount of moss that grows within 6" of the fence. Wonder if a fan would do the trick! Where did you pick yours up from? How often do you let it run?

Love the mug and the black fuel tank. What roller is this?


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

It's been running 24/7 since I put it up. I only turn it off when I'm spraying.

https://a.co/d/3iq2SkI

That roller I believe is a 2" grooved.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

My bad, I didn't mean the front roller, I meant the brush "roller".
Cool, I'll check out that fan.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> My bad, I didn't mean the front roller, I meant the brush "roller".
> Cool, I'll check out that fan.


No worries, JD calls it a rotary brush.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Cooler weather, rain, and that AMS last week got things moving finally. Let the recovery begin.





A little of what I'm up against on the property line.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Went out of town for the weekend thinking things were headed in the right direction. I returned to find this disease is getting more widespread. I'm feeling very discouraged at the moment because I thought there was light at the end of the tunnel. Nothing I have tried has made any improvement and only seems to be making things worse. I originally thought that I overapplied N in the spring, but looking back I put down 2lbs between March 21 - May 5, right before the fungus issues starting happening.

DS model was at 82% on 8/8 and has been on a steady decline ever since but still sitting above 50%. Highs have been low to mid 80s and lows mid 60s. There is dollar spot throughout but, honestly, it's the least of my concerns at this point. I know half of those spots will be gone come fall and the rest I can plug or drop some seed.

Fungicides so far:

5/5 - Propi 1oz rate
5/19 - Propi 2oz rate
5/19 - Azoxy 0.38oz rate
6/18 - Azoxy 0.38oz rate
6/29 - Propi 2oz rate
7/13 - Clearys 4oz rate
7/22 - Azoxy 0.38oz rate
8/6 - Propi 1oz rate

I'm hoping someone can give me some suggestions or has been through this and things worked out. I'm just trying to ride this thing out until the fall and hope that the KBG is still strong enough to spread.

This photo shows one of the areas, but behind me there are two or three huge spots that look the same. It was raining this morning when I took these pics and it looks like the water is pooling but it's just the angle.





As you can tell, the roots are shot in these pics and the plants pulled up with ease. To me, it looks like leaf spot/melting out or maybe even PB, but I didn't think that KBG was very susceptible to PB.


----------



## cpolette1321 (Sep 15, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


> Went out of town for the weekend thinking things were headed in the right direction. I returned to find this disease is getting more widespread. I'm feeling very discouraged at the moment because I thought there was light at the end of the tunnel. Nothing I have tried has made any improvement and only seems to be making things worse. I originally thought that I overapplied N in the spring, but looking back I put down 2lbs between March 21 - May 5, right before the fungus issues starting happening.
> 
> DS model was at 82% on 8/8 and has been on a steady decline ever since but still sitting above 50%. Highs have been low to mid 80s and lows mid 60s. There is dollar spot throughout but, honestly, it's the least of my concerns at this point. I know half of those spots will be gone come fall and the rest I can plug or drop some seed.
> 
> ...


I'm dealing with a similar issue in my backyard.




I'm not totally sure the reason, but have to think that the hot and dry weather we got early in the summer followed by the 12+ inches of rain we got a few weeks back has to be a contributing factor and was just too much stress. I had some fungus issues two summers ago, but propiconazole was able to easily take care of it; not the case this year. I also thought some compaction issues might be playing a role, but I experimented with aerating one of the areas and it's just as bad, if not worse than the others, unfortunately.

I put down some more propi over the weekend and applied .5# of urea N per 1,000 sqft, so I'm curious to see what that does over the next two weeks. Planning to scarify and overseed toward the end of this month to hopefully fill in the badly affected areas. Not really sure what else to do at this point...


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

The turf got just enough of a break from disease pressure to start recovering only to be smacked back down again. Fall cannot come soon enough.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

As if the garage wasn't crowded enough, I decided to pick up a new toy this weekend.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Have you ever considered your problem Not to be fungus?
Your fungicide schedule is solid. What you explain (grass pulls easily) and some of the pics remind...me.
This is my first season since my Reno, 4 years ago, that I successfully managed the problem. Jaleous about the aerator :thumbup: 
Cheers.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Babameca said:


> Have you ever considered your problem Not to be fungus?
> Your fungicide schedule is solid. What you explain (grass pulls easily) and some of the pics remind...me.
> This is my first season since my Reno, 4 years ago, that I successfully managed the problem. Jaleous about the aerator :thumbup:
> Cheers.


I have considered it but I don't know what else it could be. Some kind of bug issue? Other? What did you find with yours?


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

@Babameca what are you thinking is the issue?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Wile said:


> @Babameca what are you thinking is the issue?


https://entnemdept.ufl.edu/creatures/ORN/TURF/bluegrass_billbug.htm

By the way, acelepryn or imidacloprid failed to provide a good prevention effect.
The only way I've found is to spot treat with Carbaryl on first signs, at 6oz per 1000.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

@Babameca I will look for evidence of Billbugs but I dont think I have never seen an adult.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

lbb091919 said:


> @Babameca I will look for evidence of Billbugs but I dont think I have never seen an adult.


I wanted to add, that I was not able to 100% confirm and visually prove my findings. It is all on reversed analysis. 
I have shared in details my bouncing back and forth in my journal.
Blue grass weevil was another option, but mainly attacks poa a.
Also found few readings about acelepryn efficiency on billbug, which classified it as weak.
Have explored damaged grass under a microscope and could confirm the dust like residue on crowns and damaged roots.
And last. Timing. For my area, damage appeared and eased off, in perfect alignment of the life cycle for this pest.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

@Babameca This is all great info. Something I hadn't considered since I put my imidacloprid down. I guess they migrate on the sidewalks too. Why Carbaryl over Clothianidin or Thiamethoxam? Different classes?


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

Wile said:


> @Babameca This is all great info. Something I hadn't considered since I put my imidacloprid down. I guess they migrate on the sidewalks too. Why Carbaryl over Clothianidin or Thiamethoxam? Different classes?


Good question. We have limited access to any chemical here. I've had carbaryl in hand for battling earth worms (after 2 years I don't need any more apps as population is very low by now). It was rated well against billbugs.
Tried bifethrin, but did not see rapid results so went back to the trusted solution. Once again, I only treat areas, but not the whole lawn, as app rate is very high and this is not one friendly product...


----------



## cpolette1321 (Sep 15, 2020)

Wile said:


> @Babameca This is all great info. Something I hadn't considered since I put my imidacloprid down. I guess they migrate on the sidewalks too. Why Carbaryl over Clothianidin or Thiamethoxam? Different classes?


I put down imidacloprid in early July and have been experiencing similar issues as lbb091919, so I also didn't consider any kind of grub/insect being the reason for my issues. The areas where I have my issues are in the middle of my yard, so if it is a billbug issue, I'm relieved because it's not fungus, but a bit puzzled because I would have thought the imidacloprid would have kept me safe this summer...

Sorry to add to the confusion, but just seconding lbb091919 in this quandary.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@cpolette1321 for your region July is late for this. And also, as you have a much longer season, one app of merit won't be enough. Billbug can reproduce twice in one season and in warmer climates as yours. The second generation may not survive the winter, but will produce similar damage while growing.


----------



## cpolette1321 (Sep 15, 2020)

Babameca said:


> @cpolette1321 for your region July is late for this. And also, as you have a much longer season, one app of merit won't be enough. Billbug can reproduce twice in one season and in warmer climates as yours. The second generation may not survive the winter, but will produce similar damage while growing.


Good to know. I was under the impression that late June or Early July was recommended for this area. Do you recommend two applications, or a preventative app in spring and treat differently in summer/fall?


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> Went out of town for the weekend thinking things were headed in the right direction. I returned to find this disease is getting more widespread. I'm feeling very discouraged at the moment because I thought there was light at the end of the tunnel. Nothing I have tried has made any improvement and only seems to be making things worse. I originally thought that I overapplied N in the spring, but looking back I put down 2lbs between March 21 - May 5, right before the fungus issues starting happening.
> 
> DS model was at 82% on 8/8 and has been on a steady decline ever since but still sitting above 50%. Highs have been low to mid 80s and lows mid 60s. There is dollar spot throughout but, honestly, it's the least of my concerns at this point. I know half of those spots will be gone come fall and the rest I can plug or drop some seed.
> 
> ...


have you NOT been using pgr this season? I thought pgr & propi isn't a good idea.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> have you NOT been using pgr this season? I thought pgr & propi isn't a good idea.


I was applying PGR in May and June but stopped when the summer patch started taking over. I was under the impression that the PGR was going to slow/prevent recovery and possibly make it worse. However, I recently read an article from Golf Course Industry Magazine about some courses using PGR to enhance disease suppression when used in conjunction with their fungicide rotations. Something to look into for next year.

I'm actually due for an update so here goes.

Speaking of PGR, I am back on the rotation starting with a 0.2oz rate on 9/3 mixed in with 2oz/k of Feature. I'm due for my monthly Bifen and will mix in 0.38oz/k of Azoxy and AMS at 0.3lb/k of N. This will get watered in immediately for the summer patch and the AMS to acidify the root zone. While not foliar, the AMS will be my first application of N for the Blitz. I'm planning on a weekly 0.3lb of N through October.

Aeration is planned for 9/24 with a compost topdressing a week later. I was hoping to do it this weekend because I need to apply Prodiamine, but we have a party at the house on Sunday and I didn't want the front to look any worse than it already does!

The weather has finally taken a turn for the better, disease pressure is on a crash course from 75% to 40% in the next week, and growth potential is hovering at 90%. We had a rainy Labor Day weekend and it's growing fast. I've been mowing every 3-4 days at 1" and it's still not enough. Hopefully the PGR will kick in and help with that.

Snuck in a lunch time mow today. Double cut.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> I was applying PGR in May and June but stopped when the summer patch started taking over. I was under the impression that the PGR was going to slow/prevent recovery and possibly make it worse. However, I recently read an article from Golf Course Industry Magazine about some courses using PGR to enhance disease suppression when used in conjunction with their fungicide rotations. Something to look into for next year.


I thought propi has a supression effect all its own, and when combined with PGR could be "bad". Do you know about this, has your experience been to the contrary?

Reason I'm asking is I was trying to come up with a fungicide supression routine, but when I read PGR doesn't mix with Propi, I had to get creative. So during my PGR use I was rotating Azoxy and Clearys, and then making sure in early spring and fall to get a few doses of Propi in there.......

That was the plan until I got fungus anyway, and figured the nitrogen blitz would help the grass grow out of the fungus funk, so I stopped using T-Nex and ended up overapplying Nitrogen and i think i fried much of the fungus unhappy KBG.

I'm just telling myself this was a good way to thin out the lawn and reduce overcrowding...yeah, that's the ticket!  :shock:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

steffen707 said:


> I thought propi has a supression effect all its own, and when combined with PGR could be "bad". Do you know about this, has your experience been to the contrary?
> 
> Reason I'm asking is I was trying to come up with a fungicide supression routine, but when I read PGR doesn't mix with Propi, I had to get creative. So during my PGR use I was rotating Azoxy and Clearys, and then making sure in early spring and fall to get a few doses of Propi in there.......
> 
> ...


Correct, Propi and T-Nex do not play nice. I did that once and will never do it again. It took a little over a week to get the funk out. From now on, I will try to plan those separated by a week. In the future, I am going LIGHT on the N in the spring and saving pushing it until fall when the roots are to benefit over spring top growth. Check out this article:

https://sturf.lib.msu.edu/article/2000jun27.pdf?_ga=2.185379631.744393026.1662585866-1556548238.1653065233


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

lbb091919 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought propi has a supression effect all its own, and when combined with PGR could be "bad". Do you know about this, has your experience been to the contrary?
> ...


Sweet. Thanks for the article! I'll give it a look see tonight.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

lbb091919 said:


>


What's your neighbor's HOC? 🤦‍♂️


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

bf7 said:


> lbb091919 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Man, it had to have been 6". He mulched it down to 3" this evening. Left clumps of clippings all over my side. 😐


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I don't get it...my neighbors are afraid to walk on my lawn because they think I'll get mad. But the same guy does that thing with the clipping clumps and doesn't think twice.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

My neighbor uses a lawn service and they always make their first few passes so the clippings go into the neighbors yard instead of mine. I am tempted to write a positive Google review of the company simply because of the respect they show!


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

HA HA, my neighbor's lawn company and I had a mexican standoff over who was going to mow up to the property line.

I had done my normal line, but they didn't cut like 8" of my neighbors yard which clearly was past the lot line.

So next 2 times i mowed my same line, and they mowed once and left this 4-5" TALL strip that was 8" wide.

So I mowed my same line again several times, and the following week they hacked that strip down. They bag EVERY mow, so I don't have to worry about grass clippings. Also we have a stupid tree on our lot line that drops leaves from august through early November. So even if they did get grass on my side, I'd probably leave it alone. That is on my 2.5" tall lawn salad side though.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jskierko said:


> My neighbor uses a lawn service and they always make their first few passes so the clippings go into the neighbors yard instead of mine. I am tempted to write a positive Google review of the company simply because of the respect they show!


Now that's some respeck


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Small heat spike beginning this week but we're finally cooling off from here on out. I'm still mowing every three days and upped the PGR rate to 0.25oz. I've been bringing the HOC down and it's currently at 0.75" in preparation for aeration this weekend. I'm picking up 1 yard of compost to spread after.

I picked up a fresh bag of AMS and as much as I'd like to spray, it's too time consuming so I'm hoping to spread. It doesn't have an official SGN but I'm thinking it's around 80. I have some SOP that's the same consistency and it spreads fine.





Some pics from yesterday. I switched back to singles because the area around the tree was getting a lot of mower traffic from the doubles. The disease areas are starting to turn around and don't look nearly as bad as they were a month ago.











KBG doing it's thing in the worst SP spot

8/2


9/21


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

That is recovering nicely! Should continue to bounce back here in the next few weeks with the weather breaking a bit.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

jskierko said:


> That is recovering nicely! Should continue to bounce back here in the next few weeks with the weather breaking a bit.


Thanks man. I'm just ready for it all to clear up. I swear I've had more people asking "what happened" than I did during the entire reno last year.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

I hear ya. Did you send a sample to identify it as as SP? Pretty sure my backyard was hit with SP and DS bad this year. Probably going to spray Manganese Sulfate next year before it gets to the right timing.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Wile said:


> I hear ya. Did you send a sample to identify it as as SP? Pretty sure my backyard was hit with SP and DS bad this year. Probably going to spray Manganese Sulfate next year before it gets to the right timing.


I never actually sent in a sample but considered it.

I've been reviewing my fungicide applications for the year and comparing with what others have done in similar climates. I've definitely made some mistakes. I was more focused on preventing DS and had planned my applications and rates around that and disregarded SP completely. I also _over_estimated the strength of the turf coming out of spring, not to mention pushing the N way too hard. I flat out _under_estimated/misunderstood summer patch as a whole (ideal conditions, soil temp, proper treatment and prevention).

I also had my rates and intervals messed up. For example, on May 5 I sprayed Propi at the 1oz rate foliar. Then, 14 days later I started seeing development so I sprayed Propi at the 2oz rate and Azoxy at the 0.38oz rate foliar. (Also mixed in that tank was 0.15oz of T-Nex which really put a damper on everything) The disease continued to develop but I didn't do anything until 30 days when I sprayed Azoxy again at the 0.38oz rate foliar.

So, with the Azoxy, not only was I using the incorrect rate and interval, I also wasn't watering it into the root zone to treat the already developed SP and prevent it from getting worse. Next year, I plan to treat with the 28 day rate for Azoxy and the 2oz rate of Propi on a 14 day interval. I also have Clearys now and will mix that in as well.


----------



## Wile (Sep 17, 2020)

All those things can make a difference especially since they are systemics. I was watering in and I would have thought with the combined products there would be better efficacy for much lower rates, but it may still not be enough. I was guilty of not keeping on a 14 day rotation early on to prevent SP either. I think you're right about the health of a young stand of turf being not as resilient. I'm thinking I will use myclobutanil instead of propiconazole so I can use my tnex without as much recourse. I'm approaching year 3 and it may not be good much past next year or the year after.


----------

